# Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti or Cu AAA light.....



## F250XLT (Mar 2, 2012)

I think they would be a huge seller, why doesn't anyone cater to the AA/AAA market? 

If someone was going to put one together, what features would you like to see?


----------



## calipsoii (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

iTP A3 EOS Ti: $35.95
Klarus Mi X6 Ti: $55
Preon 1 Ti: $55
Univex Titanium: $135
McGizmo Sapphire: $150
Muyshondt Mako: $150

There are lots of Ti AAA's on the market running the full gamut of prices, what more do you want?


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

Speaking more from the custom makers, and something better than a 5W LED....Something fresh, something different, something with options.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

As far as looks go, the Ti LF2XT in *This Sales Thread* is just about as perfect as it gets.

As the Liteflux UI seems out-of-bounds for use, a simple 3-speed UI with memory and a low low would suffice.

How about it Steve (Kuku)? :bow:


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



easilyled said:


> As far as looks go, the Ti LF2XT in *This Sales Thread* is just about as perfect as it gets.
> 
> As the Liteflux UI seems out-of-bounds for use, a simple 3-speed UI with memory and a low low would suffice.
> 
> How about it Steve (Kuku)? :bow:



Agreed, that was my inspiration for starting this thread.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

The closest thing on the market is the LumaPower Avenger GX, but it's aluminum instead of Ti, the switch boot is stiff, the UI goes from Hi to Lo instead of Lo to Hi, and the mode spacing puts the lowest and highest settings too close together.

As I understand it, the problem is finding someone who can make a driver board that will fit in a 10mm circle, because that's the size of an AAA battery. I think this problem could be avoided by using a longer rectangular driver board that "stands on-end" inside the light instead of "laying flat", similar to the orientation of the high-mode driver in a McGizmo Lunasol light. That would give the manufacturer much more room to work with.


----------



## Rossymeister (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

I would like to see something with a mini PD like interface. Not nitecores monstrocity, but something along Dons simple 2 stage switch.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Mar 2, 2012)

So basically a Fenix LD01 SS but in Ti 


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

If not Ti, how about Copper?


----------



## jalal20 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

wouldn't this be the thing u all are talking about ? I am not into AAA or AA lights but it looks very nice and KuKu is an authorized dealer for those
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?244543-UniVex-Titanium-AAA-10440


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



jalal20 said:


> wouldn't this be the thing u all are talking about ? I am not into AAA or AA lights but it looks very nice and KuKu is an authorized dealer for those
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?244543-UniVex-Titanium-AAA-10440



He is out of stock on those, not sure who the maker was over there.


----------



## jalal20 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

Too bad, those are nice Ti lights
he writes the name of the manufacturer at the top of the thread but I don't think they have a website or a store, probably just a small factory



F250XLT said:


> He is out of stock on those, not sure who the maker was over there.


----------



## rda1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> So basically a Fenix LD01 SS but in Ti



Exactly what I was thinking, I have the LD01 SS and the L0-Ti and love them both, the cross between the two would be nearly exactly what was mentioned.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



jalal20 said:


> wouldn't this be the thing u all are talking about ? I am not into AAA or AA lights but it looks very nice and KuKu is an authorized dealer for those
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?244543-UniVex-Titanium-AAA-10440



Not bad but its quite a bit longer than the L2FXT and not nearly as pretty as the the one in the Sales Thread linked above.


----------



## jalal20 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



easilyled said:


> Not bad but its quite a bit longer than the L2FXT and not nearly as pretty as the the one in the Sales Thread linked above.


Really? I thought it should be shorter. I don't have any of those 2 lights but the reflector on the Liteflux seemed bigger


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

I've been after a copper AAA light for awhile, I missed the Maratacs. I think a copper Peak Eiger would do perfectly!


----------



## Fenris (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

Maratac has a copper flashlight................................................


----------



## WoodMan (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



Fenris said:


> Maratac has a copper flashlight................................................




Discontinued.


----------



## nMotion96 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

what about the flupic drivers that are used in the drake and draco?



fyrstormer said:


> The closest thing on the market is the LumaPower Avenger GX, but it's aluminum instead of Ti, the switch boot is stiff, the UI goes from Hi to Lo instead of Lo to Hi, and the mode spacing puts the lowest and highest settings too close together.
> 
> As I understand it, the problem is finding someone who can make a driver board that will fit in a 10mm circle, because that's the size of an AAA battery. I think this problem could be avoided by using a longer rectangular driver board that "stands on-end" inside the light instead of "laying flat", similar to the orientation of the high-mode driver in a McGizmo Lunasol light. That would give the manufacturer much more room to work with.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



nMotion96 said:


> what about the flupic drivers that are used in the drake and draco?




Not sure if those were made by Goldserve, but he is out of the hobby I believe.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Mar 6, 2012)

If you don't have a fluPIC...you will have to seek an old engine out in the swap. There are even those that still know how to rig them.

Sent from a long time ago...in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 14, 2012)

jalal20 said:


> Too bad, those are nice Ti lights
> he writes the name of the manufacturer at the top of the thread but I don't think they have a website or a store, probably just a small factory


They are a fair sized company. Only thing is they make medical equipment 99.9% of the time.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 15, 2012)

KuKu427 said:


> They are a fair sized company. Only thing is they make medical equipment 99.9% of the time.




Soooooo, Steve...are you gonna help us out here?


----------



## tylernt (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



fyrstormer said:


> The closest thing on the market is the LumaPower Avenger GX, but it's aluminum instead of Ti, the switch boot is stiff, the UI goes from Hi to Lo instead of Lo to Hi, and the mode spacing puts the lowest and highest settings too close together.


My Lumapower Avenger GX goes Lo-Med-Hi. And it remembers the last mode. (I think you can order one without mode memory though).


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

Depends on what you mean by affordable. :devil:

L-M-H with no memory and a clicky is doable. 
2XT style light is going to be a lot harder and I need more volume to attract the right electrical engineers.


----------



## moeman (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



KuKu427 said:


> Depends on what you mean by affordable. :devil:
> 
> L-M-H with no memory and a clicky is doable.
> 2XT style light is going to be a lot harder and I need more volume to attract the right electrical engineers.



I'm game for a small L-M-H with no memory!


----------



## rumack (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

I recently asked CountyComm if they had any plans for another run of the Copper Maratac AAA and they said they might do one someday, but nothing soon. If they had been available in a neutral or HCRI tint originally I probably would have bought several. Maybe if enough of us email CountyComm enquiring about them, CountyComm will accelerate their schedule.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



KuKu427 said:


> Depends on what you mean by affordable. :devil:
> 
> L-M-H with no memory and a clicky is doable.
> 2XT style light is going to be a lot harder and I need more volume to attract the right electrical engineers.



I can always afford KuLights 



moeman said:


> I'm game for a small L-M-H with no memory!







rumack said:


> I recently asked CountyComm if they had any plans for another run of the Copper Maratac AAA and they said they might do one someday, but nothing soon. If they had been available in a neutral or HCRI tint originally I probably would have bought several. Maybe if enough of us email CountyComm enquiring about them, CountyComm will accelerate their schedule.



Might not be a bad idea for everyone to let them know we are patiently waiting :devil:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

I'd be game for a L,M,H no memory with a diffuser, or an XML or a hi cri


----------



## easilyled (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



KuKu427 said:


> Depends on what you mean by affordable. :devil:
> 
> L-M-H with *no memory* and a clicky is doable.
> 2XT style light is going to be a lot harder and I need more volume to attract the right electrical engineers.



Why is adding memory difficult or less affordable?


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

calipsoli covered the gamut of options available in this space pretty well.

AAA cells are not particularly high power - they are not well suited to very high current draws and your runtime will suffer pretty severely. Not only that, you have such small thermal mass that either you allow the LED to cook itself through little heatsinking, or make one seriously warm and impractical torch if you want a pocket rocket of sorts. There are practical limitations to these things and there is a lot going against AAA cells unless you moderate it appropriately.

I myself offered a AAA light here once in the form of the Zephyr back around 2008, but it wasn't a "huge seller", unfortunately, and the project was shelved (which was a shame, honestly, it was probably my favorite light that I had designed). :shrug:

Just my $0.02. 

Enrique


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

Yeah, I think the Zephyr would've sold reasonably well if more of them had made their way into the hands of early-adopters. I know I wanted one, but I wanted to see someone else rave about it first.


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



easilyled said:


> Why is adding memory difficult or less affordable?


Never said it was.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



KuKu427 said:


> Never said it was.



Ok, let me word the question differently then. You said "L-M-H with no memory is doable"
Why did you specifically state "no memory"?


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*

Cause I already have a source for those drivers.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Someone PLEASE build an affordable Ti AAA light.....*



KuKu427 said:


> Cause I already have a source for those drivers.



Let's get something put together...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm in..


----------



## Draven451 (Mar 26, 2012)

New KuKu light? :naughty:


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 31, 2012)

Draven451 said:


> New KuKu light? :naughty:




Let's hope so...


----------



## nd1979 (Apr 11, 2012)

Still hoping too!


----------



## Draven451 (Apr 14, 2012)

Where is KuKu?


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 14, 2012)

No bites huh?


----------



## easilyled (Jun 14, 2012)

BTW, what price-range would you consider to be "affordable" for either a copper or a Ti custom-built AAA light?


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 14, 2012)

easilyled said:


> BTW, what price-range would you consider to be "affordable" for either a copper or a Ti custom-built AAA light?



I see no reason it couldn't be done for between $200-$400, but it really depends on design & LE or not. I remember the Ti D10's weren't very expensive...


----------



## easilyled (Jun 15, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> I see no reason it couldn't be done for between $200-$400, but it really depends on design & LE or not. I remember the Ti D10's weren't very expensive...



That's a _very_ generous price range.

Ti AAAs like the Sapphire (McGizmo) or the Mako (Endeavor) are priced round about $150.

I would be expecting to pay a similar amount, maybe a little more for one with an extra degree of difficulty in machining (such as knurling).


----------



## slingsy (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd be in for a Cu light! possibly Ti as well..


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 15, 2012)

easilyled said:


> That's a _very_ generous price range.




Good to know I don't have overly frugal expectations :devil:


----------



## easilyled (Jun 15, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Good to know I don't have overly frugal expectations :devil:



LOL! Always got to be a first for everything. :nana:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 15, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> I think a copper Peak Eiger would do perfectly!



We talking 10180/10280 or would you guys really want 10440 too?


----------



## easilyled (Jun 15, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> We talking 10180/10280 or would you guys really want 10440 too?



I'd prefer 10440 if the QTC-pill doesn't add too much length to it.

So, will Peak be bringing out some copper lights? If you were selling them, that would certainly _pique_ my interest.


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 15, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> We talking 10180/10280 or would you guys really want 10440 too?



10440 for sure, particularly for those of us who can't get li-ion batteries anymore outside of the US.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Curt won't do copper. It's too hard on the cutting bits, and it takes a long time. It is actually more time consuming than titanium, from what I've been told. Not to mention expensive!

When I hear inexpensive, I think $100 and below. I doubt a low volume Cu or Ti light can be had for much cheaper.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 12, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> Curt won't do copper. It's too hard on the cutting bits, and it takes a long time. It is actually more time consuming than titanium, from what I've been told. Not to mention expensive!
> 
> When I hear expensive, I think $100 and below. I doubt a low volume Cu or Ti light can be had for much cheaper.



Keep your eyes open...


----------



## easilyled (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> Keep your eyes open...



Alternatively you could open them for us if you already know something.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 12, 2012)

easilyled said:


> Alternatively you could open them for us if you already know something.



Who me??


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> Who me?? I may or may not know something.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 14, 2012)

As small as an AAA light is, I'd actually be cool with Stainless as a third option. Copper isn't my favorite idea, unless it can be completely disassembled for refinishing.


----------



## hiljentaa (Nov 30, 2012)

Hoping for a copper Peak option!


----------



## jorn (Dec 2, 2012)

The maratac aaa cu is back. Had mine for some months. Great little light. My favorite little aaa light at the moment. The "new" ones are 2 mode and current controlled. I like it way better than the first version with pwm and 3 modes. It's the smallest "non battery crushing" aaa light i have owned. Only the preon p0 and dqg is smaller than the maratac (afaik), but they both use a more flimsy battery crushing design to reduse lenght.. No problem to take it apart for refinish or a simple led swap. But a refinish would ruin the great tarnished look for some weeks atleast  I like the "old" look of it. Some spots has tarnish, and other spots is constantly polished by my pocket. The more i use it, the better it looks. I used mine on some spearfishing trips to try speed up the tarnish. (hehe, i wont pee on mine). No leaks after swimming down to ~10 meters depth and up again, dunked for a couple of hours pr trip. Not bad  Knurling is very agressive. Feels like the same type of knurling as the trunite ti got. Really grippy. The maratac cu rev2 really grew on me and made me a little "fanboy", it's great.
The aa version is also out. Im waiting for survival shop to get them in store (5. des). The aaa version has just the right weight/size ratio. Feels perfect. Since it's smaller than most aaa lights, the weight is not bad. Feels just right in my hand/pocket. Maby the aa version will be abit on the heavy side? Can't wait to find out


----------

